# Equipment in Sheffield



## vinnyRM (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi all,

Does anyone know anywhere in or near to Sheffield that stocks anything like decent stuff&#8230;Gaggias, Rancilio etc&#8230;.i'm looking for a decent grinder..not a forty quid Krups one!!









Cheers

Vinny


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not aware of any stockists of Gaggia and the likes but CallumT on this forum may be able to assist


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

What sort of budget do you have?

Andy


----------



## vinnyRM (Oct 26, 2014)

Probably somewhere 275 to 350 range


----------



## 14gg (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Vinny, just seen your post..I bought all my gear from Pollards on Tinsley Industrial Estate where they roast all their beans. I also went there on a barista course earlier this year. Ask for Mick he was very helpful. I bought La Spaziale but they can get other stuff.

If it is Gaggia you want they sell them at John Lewis in town.

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I have quite a few grinders in stock refurbished big mazzers and brand new compak E8 , E10 and E10 Master.

I don't stock home machines as such, but can get hold of something when your settled on what you want.

With the budget you have it's not really going to be a try before you buy ordeal though. I'd go for a Silvia paired with a Mazzer Mini / SJ avoid the Electronic versions as it is pointless ££.

Buying second hand and from the CFUK and you can't go wrong really...


----------

